# Dogens Vintage Omega-Collection of the Hippie and Pop-Art era.



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The collection contains approximately 50 pieces from the early 60's to the late 70's, mostly divers and chronos. The idea of the collection is to show the incredible fast changes in design an technique at that time.

Let's start with an early diver, the omega seamster 300m of 1960, Ref. CK 14755, Cal. 552:




























and the seamster compare to the 5513:










and with other great divers of the same time period (Aquastar Benthos 500 and Enicar Sherpa Super Dive):










Best Dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Next is a real classic watch the seamster 300m from 1967 Ref. ST 166.024-67 Cal. 565.

The watch is original, but unfortunately became a revision by omega in biel. So the dial, crown, bezel and hands are new. it was one of my first watches in the collection and everybody makes mistakes in the beginning ;-).










little changes in the design :


















best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The other part of the Omega-Universe was the space beyond the sea. These two Speedmaster are from 1967, two *"Buzz Aldrin"* Ref 145.012-67 with Cal 321. One for daily use and one for the collection. One is untouched and other has a revision in Biel by Omega. Both dials are old and original.

The untouched "Buzz Aldrin" the real moon-watch! It's the first watch on the moon 1969.




























the The daily rocker, also a 145012-67 "Buzz Aldrin" :



















Best Dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 200 "Tropic" or "Banana" 1969 Ref. St 166.0068 Cal. 565

Rare early Omega-Diver in special design, new case design and colorful dial, specially for underwater:




























Dial, hands and bezel are old and original, case is not polished.

best dogen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

now i am extremely jealous, are they all yours?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

hi jordangbj 
I'm a kind of a museum  so don't be jealous. Actually after I have showed the collection, they belong a little bit to all of us. .

You have to be strong, it's only the beginning. 
So let's go on with chocolate, black chocolate:

Speedmaster 1969 Ref. 145.022-69 Cal. 861 "Chocolate" dial; the dial was originally black and get into brown with the years.




























two years between 1967 and 1969:









best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster "Soccer" from 1969 Ref. ST 145.0020 Cal. 861




























best dogen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

now youre teasing us, whats next?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster "Roulette" GMT 1969 Ref. ST 145.019 Cal. 861




























Best Dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster Chronostop "Bullhead" from 1969 Ref. ST 146.011 Cal. 930, quite rare:




























best dōgen


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

Great thread dog. More pictures!


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW and WOW what a collection so far, I am a big fan of any vintage piece. Some of these would sell today if omega brought them back out esp if they they brought out the old cals inside of them.

P.s more pics please


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok Ok Ok

Let's go back to the divers, *the* diver, the ploprof 600m, it's a great watch. In the summer it's my daily watch.

1970 - 1979 Ref. ST 166.0077 Cal. 1002




































Best Dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 200m SHOM 1974 Ref. ST 166.0177 Cal. 1012.

I think 99% of all SHOM are "put together" watches (of course with original Omega parts), including mine, Omega used in the 70's other kind of bezels, not this Aluminum-Bezels ! But doesn't matter, it's a nice watch. 
But the newest what I saw where real fakes of the SHOM, so be very careful!!



















Best Dōgen


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! Excellent collection Dogen,

I look forward to the coming chapters.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 120 "Big Blue" 1972 Ref. ST 176.0004 Cal. 1040.

The dial is original and old with nice patina:


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I love the "Roulette" model.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if pieces get any better than the Big Blue!

Amazing thread, I can't wait to see what's next :-!


----------



## richardew (Apr 7, 2011)

continuing to love this thread.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats on a nice collection and thanks for sharing


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster Ploprof 1000m 1975 Ref. ST 166.093 or 166.0093 Cal 1002 mono block or monocoque-case, the holly grail of divers with original old dial in absolute perfect condition, easy to see on the small lines more in the middle of the dial (in the service dials they are missing !).
































































Best Dōgen


----------



## raulfragoso (Nov 24, 2010)

WOW ! Amazing collection, I'm drooling all over my keyboard ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Your collection is quite impressive. I love the lesser known styles from that era--like the roulette, which has so much personality and color. To me, they are infinitely more interesting than seeing another recent Seamaster wrist shot. 

You know, when I see some watch collections, I've often been intrigued by what I feel to be the personalities of the collectors--who they are, what their stories might be--maybe even more than I am by the watches. I can only guess at how you've amassed all of these watches, but I can imagine the searching is probably just as or more fun than the attaining.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Been watching this develop over the last couple of days...Amazing, dude. Thanks VERY much for sharing. 

Hope you don't mind, I linked to this tread over in the dive watch forum so that some more can be enlightened.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow dogen; I am impressed by your collection of vintage Ω. Just wondering if you collect other brands?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi my friends, yes a collect thre other brands too. Let me show first the Omega-Collection and then I try also to say something about me and I show you me other collections.

So let's go back to the diver: one more thing  the baby ploprof is missing:

Omega Seamaster 120m "Baby Ploprof" 1976 Ref ST 166 0250 Cal 1010










12 Years and the design of the Omegas was changing substantially. The complete other strategy to Rolex. You can see the immense creative power by Omega at that time.
As you certainly know Frédéric Robert came in the late 60's from Aquastar where he designed the incredible Benthos 500 to Omega and the big changes begin to start by Omega.










1961 Omega SM 300m, 1962 Aquastar Benthos 500 , the omega looks really old next to the Benthos 500. And when you look at the design of the big blue, then you can see immediately the influence of Robert.










Best Dōgen


----------



## JimInOz (Jun 7, 2011)

Simply amazing........

Contender for the best "quality" thread of 2012 (well, so far).


----------



## dorianinside (Nov 15, 2007)

One of the coolest threads here  what a pleasure.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Incredible collection, Just wow!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Love that banana!


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

it must be took along time to collect all that omegas


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Speechless....


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

What a fun ride! Thank you dogen for sharing your amazing collection. Love the Roulette, Big Blue, Baby Ploprof...ok, I love 'em all!

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your watches and hearing more about how you amassed them.

Thanks again!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

my boss just stopped by and warned me about looking at p0Rn on company computers


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

hi my friends

we go back for a moment to the speedy: Omega Speedmaster 1971 Ref. 145.022-71 Cal. 861 last year with steppdial first year with the well known case back.
Actually it's not a special Speedy but it was my first one .














































best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The last classic speedy, a white one. This speedy is a little bit mysteries. A couldn't find anything in books or web. Some guys say it's a special edition for south-africa, others say its a kind of prototype. I really don't know what is the story behind this watch. It's a 145.022-74 and the serial range of the calibre actually is correct.

How ever, I like the watch:










best dogen


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> my boss just stopped by and warned me about looking at p0Rn on company computers


My boss and wife would prefer I look into .... instead ..........).
Great collection, keep`em coming....


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster Mark II "Racing" Telestop 1969 Ref. 145.0037 Cal. 861

This is not a normal Mark II, this is a super rare Telestop ! The watch has a own ref-number. The possibility to screw extensions on the watch is super special.
With this extensions it's possible to stop the watch with one hand (the hand where you are carrying the watch).




























best dogen


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dogen, thanks for sharing your collection. Simply awesome!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

I have found a picture with the extensions for the telestop:









best dogen

and thanks everybody for the compliments .


----------



## sweetsdream (Apr 25, 2012)

My head just exploded!

Amazing collection.


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

You're the man!

|> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster Mark III "Deep Blue" 1973 Ref. ST 176.002 Cal. 1040:




























best dogen


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

A question to dogen: how is the blue dial on the Mk III IRL? I have the silver dial and it is very bright and clear. I have seen the black one IRL and it looks like any ordinary Speedy dial but how is the blue one? Is it clear and bright or is it a bit "pale" (don't know what words to choose but I hope the message gets through.) The reason why I'm asking is because I am thinking of buying a Mk III with the blue dial. 

If you look at a 176.007 (Seamaster, 1040) they come with two types of blue dials, one pale and the other bright and almost shining. I don't like the pale one and was hoping the one on the Mk III wasn't like that.

Last question for everyone; which dial is the most uncommon for the Mk III? I see the blue and especially the black one quite often but is the silver one considered to be rare?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Flightmaster I 1969 Cal. 910 Ref. ST 145.013 / ST 145.0013 wit the yellow hands for good visibility in the red cockpit-light:





































best dogen

hi imni

the blue dial is metallic and shiny not so dark as the 176.007 (I will show the whole watch later) , but the most important thing for me es that dial is old and original, means that it's marked with "T SWISS MADE T" and not only "SWISS MADE" :


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks. I really like the shiny blue dial on some Omegas, like the 176.005 and the shiny version of the 176.007 and my watch list just grew by one Mk III... This thread is making my watch list grow for some reason... It has already grown by two or three watches.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

To the lovely Jedis (176.005) a will get later. The blue Jedi is a little bit more brightly then the "Deep Blue" Mark III.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Fligtmaster Serie II 1972 Cal 911 Ref . ST 145.026 with circular brush finish. Only the Typ II can have both circular brush finish and radial sunburst brush finish.










Here Typ I and Typ II














































best dogen


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Stop it!


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't quote me on it, but I think I read that the rarest mkiii dial is the black first edition that's marked Speedmaster Professional MKIII. 1971 I think, the later ones were marked Speedmaster MKIII :think:

I don't remember exactly where I read that, but I think it was a mixture of chronomaddox and conjecture ;-)

OP - your collection is absolutely ridiculous! I can't wait to see more


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

WOW!!!! Gob Smacked!!!:-d:-d:-d Thanks for sharing Dogen and please keep them coming:-!:-!:-! Not only are the watches special but so is the photography


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

OzO said:


> Don't quote me on it, but I think I read that the rarest mkiii dial is the black first edition that's marked Speedmaster Professional MKIII. 1971 I think, the later ones were marked Speedmaster MKIII :think:
> 
> I don't remember exactly where I read that, but I think it was a mixture of chronomaddox and conjecture ;-)
> 
> OP - your collection is absolutely ridiculous! I can't wait to see more


I thought the Mk III was first called just "Mark III" and then "Professional Mark III". The Mk III series lasted from -71 to -73 and the very first ones had the hour and minute hands with a small extension. I think the word "Professional" came in -73.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

In the air / on earth / in the water:










best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The Omega Seamaster "Pilot" 1972 Ref. ST 176.007 Cal. 1040 I have shown you already. The watch is in superb (NOS) condition. In the past when I a was looking for a certain model, I always took the more expansive one in better condition. I think in long term this is the cheaper strategy.

The dial is not black, it's a very dark blue green and with certain light it begins to shine :














































best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster "Soccer II" 1971 Ref. ST 145.0029 Cal. 861














































best dogen


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Thats it, I need a soccer timer. LOVE that case design.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster "Anakin Skywalker" 1970 Ref. ST 145.0023 Cal. 861. It was not easy to find a Skywalker years ago, this one came from Honolulu in a very bad condition.
Omega Biel dit a great job: I could keep the dial but the rest is quite new  .










What is still missing in my collection, is a Darth Vader. I din't found one in good condition for a acceptable price.

best dogen


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

Incredible collection. My favourite thread on here for a while. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Let's go to the fabulous "Jedi". One of my real favorite omegas. There quite big, but not to big as some watches are in our days. The design will get actual again, I'm sure, let's see in a few years, what happened.

Omega Seamaster "Jedi" 1973 Ref ST 176.005 Cal. 1040:

​









with "Skywalker"










best dogen


----------



## raulfragoso (Nov 24, 2010)

dogen said:


>


Awesome !!!

Sorry, but I can't help but think of this satirical video when looking at the duo above:






Cheers ! And please keep posting more of those beauties


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

the silver "Jedi":




























best dogen


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

dogen, have all your watches been serviced and refurbished by Omega in Bienne or are they original, just barely worn?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

hi Imni

70% are in mint or NOS condition, 10% have patina, the rest 20% where in Biel. I've gave omega always the order, to do only the minimum and keep the dial always if possible. I have 4 "Jedis" only the silver one was in Biel in the wellness farm, the other three are in NOS condition. I know, today it's really difficult to find watches in such good condition.

This golden "Jedi" for example came 6 year's ago from Katar in NOS-condition, with this nice original strap! The case has this nice original finish, mostly they are polished .




























the blue on came from austrian (not australia  ) also in perfect condition.

best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The 4. "Jedi" pure gold  .... of course not. Glossy finished with this fine structure.
Actually am not friend of gold watches, but this one looks pretty cool on the wrist.





































best dogen


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Incredible collection. How much of your time do you spend hunting down these fine timepieces? Thanks for sharing not only pics of your watches but also your knowledge of the history of each one.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Imagine the effect that this thread alone has had on the pre owned market... Prices will be up 50% by the end of the weekend :-d


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Let's do a little Insert. My little Lady-Collection. One day I thought i could be a good idea to involve my wife . And "en passant" I had perfect Birthday and Christmas presents.
My little Omega-Lady_Collection belongs now my wife  and all watches are from the 70's and belongs to the Emerald_Serie:

*The Emerald*
The Emerald line was inspired by the designs that Andrew Grima created for Omega and introduced in 1971. Grima, who was arguably his generation's foremost jeweler, counted Queen Elisabeth II among his clients. The Emerald line is distinguished by the generous proportions of its emerald-cut crystals of precious stone, quartz or mineral glass. Initially, the pieces were reserved for the top of the Constellation range but as the Emerald line was extended, were increasingly seen in the De Ville line and to a lesser extent, the Genève collection. The Emerald line was only produced at OMEGA until 1973 but it left a lasting impression. In fact Today, nearly forty years later, if you see one it proabably has the name of another well know fashion brand. Though a lost line at OMEGA these watches remain a "Premiere" collection today showing just how good the design was.

The Emerald-line had the Caliber 620/625, that was a in-house manufactured calibre and one of the smallest calibre in the world at that time. 
Omega De Ville in silver with Garibaldi-Strab:
_
*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

_As you can see is this Lady-watch quite big for that time period!

Best Dōgen


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

dogen said:


> Let's do a little Insert. My little Lady-Collection. One day I thought i could be a good idea to involve my wife . And "en passant" I had perfect Birthday and Christmas presents.
> My little Omega-Lady_Collection belongs now my wife  and all watches are from the 70's and belongs to the Emerald_Serie:
> 
> *The Emerald*
> ...


 My wife would go crazy over that watch.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

De Ville (Emerald-Line) 14 kt gold "cocktail watch":













































best dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

This is the watch is my wife's daily rocker:


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

OzO said:


> Imagine the effect that this thread alone has had on the pre owned market... Prices will be up 50% by the end of the weekend :-d


LOL...Best thread in a loooooong time, for sure.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Dogen, your collection is outstanding. However, the absolute near-perfect condition of this collection is staggering! I'm amazed at how clean and new-looking these watches are. You have certainly been very disciplined in your approach to collecting and it shows. I agree with you, too, that it would be impossible to find pieces in this kind of condition these days. 
You have a very enviable collection and I don't even want to think about how much it is worth from a collector's point-of-view.
Absolutely amazing and thanks very much for showing it to us with your wonderful (and nicely staged) photos.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks teeritz

Omega De Ville "Emerald" Caliber 620/625 gold plated:














































dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

2 more 



















Omega sold the copyright of the design 1981 to Chanel !!!

best dōgen


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice collection and photographic skill.

I am happy to see an other very passionate vintage diver watches and chronographs collector as myself. I can see the similarities in our collection ( Omega, Heuer, Enicar ).

Not sure if you have / had also vintage 1000m divers ? I recommend the Sandoz Typhoon and Squale or Breil 100atm, they are fantastic.

I agree that mint condition vintage is hard and will get harder to find...

Hope to see more of your collection in WUS.

FrancoThai


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Franco

I have only one 1000m diver, the Omega Seamaster 1000m :

__
https://flic.kr/p/8

ok let's go slowly back to the watches for men, first I have a unisex Omega De Ville Automatic:



















best dōgen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The ultra rare Omega FIFA-Soccer-Watch, they built only about 60 pieces, 1979 Ref. ST 11.003-2 Cal. 1045.



















best dōgen


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

This has been a treat to watch unfold. I hope when you're done, there will be a group shot (not to seem sexist, but sans the ladies versions). My monitor could use a new wallpaper.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok I will look, what I can di for you .

best dōgen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster Mark "4,5" 1974 Ref. ST 176.0012 Cal. 1045 :



















best dōgen


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

That FIFA timer is ridiculous! Phenomenal stuff! I've never seen anything like it, cheers for posting it :-!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Mark 

why you think it's ridiculous? OK it's also not my favorite, but with the big chrono second & orange minute hand, it's quite perfect for timing a soccer game.

best dōgen


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry, allow me to elaborate.... Ridiculously awesome!

I have never ever seen that model before and I love it :-!


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi dōgen ... Even though his words don't translate that way, I think Mark meant it's an amazing and very special watch. 
You have to make allowances for him - he's from Australia.
Sometimes the real meaning doesn't cross language barriers.

The watches you've shown are quite exciting. 
Both the quality of the Omega models and their condition as well as their rarity is exceptional.
I'm wondering what fraction of your collection you have shown us.
Is that nearly all - or just the start. I'm amazed every time you add another masterpiece.
What part of the world are you from?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

OK OK sorry, my english is not the best, I think I need irony-tags .

best dōgen


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Taswell is indeed correct.... And don't feel bad, we aussies don't speak the best English anyway ;-)


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

dogen when you have shown all your watches (in this pace, 1-3/day) a year from now (  ) it would be interesting to hear which one is your favorite and why. 

I must say that I am amazed by your four "Jedis", especiallt the gold one with dark dial (even though the watch forst to be called the Jedi is the 145.0024 I think). I am also a bit worried about my own watchlist since it is growing in a tremendous speed and it isn't showing any signs of slowing down...


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

Dogen,you got the coolest,rarest and most desirable Omega around!

superb taste indeed..


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Imni there are only 9 pieces left , but .........

I have 3 collections more 










best dōgen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

One of my real favorite is this watch, I have two of them and a use the watch every second day.
The "Baby 125" Omega Speedmaster 1974 Ref. ST 176.0015 Cal. 1045





































best dōgen


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

dogen said:


> The ultra rare Omega FIFA-Soccer-Watch, they built only about 60 pieces, 1979 Ref. ST 11.003-2 Cal. 1045.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay. i'll say it. holy cow. don't think i ever saw this style case before on any model. fantastic.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

That's correct, Omega used only for this FIFA-watch this case design. But under the label Lemania you can find this case design and as we all know is the Omega 1045 and the Lemania 5100 quite equal and both belong to the same company.

best dōgen


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

such a great collection....would love to see Dogen's and José Carlos Saldanha's Omega Collections in one web page....


----------



## happyjaya (Mar 10, 2012)

wooowww.. best omega colection you got there... 
very impresive and outstanding!!! 
please this thread keep on going....


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster 125 1973 Ref. ST 178.0002 Cal 1041 "Omega 125 Anniversary" only 2000 Pieces. First Automatic Chronograph Chronometer of the World.














































best dōgen


----------



## MrOmega (May 28, 2009)

Do let us know if you are keen on selling some of the pieces in future...

Can't believe ive never seen some of the pieces before


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think, that I can say goodbye to any of my pieces in the next 10-15 years. Perhaps I sell it then directly to Omega or a gave the collection to Bonhams or Christies.

best dōgen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster "TV" 1974 Ref. ST 176.0014 Cal. 1045 with original dial! Sometimes you can find "TV"s with round dials, Omega has no TV sevice dials left. (so give attention)



















Zenith El Primero, Omega Speedmaster TV, Heuer Silverstone all three has a automatic chronograph calibre but all are different.
Zenith the famous El Primero with 36 stones, Omega the 1045 and Heuer the Cal. 12 with Micro-rotor.










best dōgen


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

please do keep coming with pics of your other brands as well...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

dogen - Your collection is just sick! And that's a good thing. This is such a wonderful tease - how many more do you have to show us?

Keep up the great work and thank you again.


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW - truly wonderful.

And as amazing as the photographs and the watches themselves are, the story you tell of their design development is equally enthralling.

Great job!


----------



## andiem (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, amazing and wonderful collection. Wish it was mine, though... 

---

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice collection.


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just found this thread, have to lie down for a while now.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

He guys

please sit down and breath normally there are simply watches .

Omega Speedsonic "Lobster" 1974 Ref. ST 188.0001 Cal . 1255 "pat Bulova" f300 Chronometer (for more Informations: lobster )























































best dogen


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread should be a sticky


----------



## mrkz (Sep 24, 2012)

This is just spectacular, thank you for sharing.

I was particularly pleased to see the ladies models (so often neglected). My mother had an original "Emerald" series in gold similar to those you pictured, with the raised faceted crystal. It is in the back of the drawer somewhere but this thread inspired me to call her and ask her to find it!

Also, the bullhead chrono is wonderful. Did anyone apart from Omega and Seiko make those?


----------



## n4sh (Sep 14, 2012)

mrkz said:


> This is just spectacular, thank you for sharing.
> 
> I was particularly pleased to see the ladies models (so often neglected). My mother had an original "Emerald" series in gold similar to those you pictured, with the raised faceted crystal. It is in the back of the drawer somewhere but this thread inspired me to call her and ask her to find it!
> 
> Also, the bullhead chrono is wonderful. Did anyone apart from Omega and Seiko make those?


Citizen, for example:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/citizen-bullhead-13451.html

...and I'm pretty sure I saw similar bullhead chronographs from other brands.


----------



## n4sh (Sep 14, 2012)

Dogen, congrats for your spectacular collection and thanks for posting all these beautiful pictures here! |>


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

The "Elefant"

Omega,"Constellation, Marine Chronometer, "*the most precise wristwatch in the world*", Cal.1511, chronometer certificate from the University of Besancon, 1000 Pieces, Megaquartz, f2,4 MHz", Ref. ST 398.0836. Very fine, rare, and exceptionally accurate, large, rectangular, dead center seconds, water-resistant stainless steel gentleman`s wristwatch with date, independent hour adjustment and 14K gold bezel and an integral Omega bracelet with deployant clasp. 


The Marine Chronometer watch of 1974 was arguably Omega's finest achievement in terms of
precision wrist time keeping, but was at the same time part of a closing chapter in the art of
mechanical chronometry. While a significant artifact of the Quartz Revolution, it was also the first
wristwatch to gain from the Neuchatel Observatory certification as a (proper) marine
chronometer. Indeed, at that time the observatory seemed to have tightened up the performance
requirements for chronometers in line with the new technology of Quartz, and required levels of
precision rather better than the few tenths of a second variation per day expected from doing
things the old way. Ironically though, while near perfection of timekeeping had at last been
achieved with the wristwatch, the practical worth of such self-contained precision had by then in
fact become rather moot.

There are existing two versions, this one its the earlier and bigger one :



















Jaques Cousteau had both :










best dogen


----------



## mrkz (Sep 24, 2012)

n4sh said:


> Citizen, for example:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/citizen-bullhead-13451.html
> 
> ...and I'm pretty sure I saw similar bullhead chronographs from other brands.


Very nice! I had not seen that, thanks. Such a great, distinctive shape.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

probably the single most spectacular collection we have seen -unbelievable 'hoard' -would love to know the background to the collection dogen - what made it omega for you -the one that started it all -how long has it taken to get to this point etc -and also do you have a twist in the tale -will you start on your rolex pieces in volume 2 - many thanks for sharing these with us although im sure it really makes most of us commit the deadliest sin of envy


----------



## n4sh (Sep 14, 2012)

shameless said:


> probably the single most spectacular collection we have seen -unbelievable 'hoard' -would love to know the background to the collection dogen - what made it omega for you -the one that started it all -how long has it taken to get to this point etc -and also do you have a twist in the tale -will you start on your rolex pieces in volume 2 - many thanks for sharing these with us although im sure it really makes most of us commit the deadliest sin of envy


+1


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay, now this watch is just totally cool! It screams "1960s" in the hippest, coolest possible way. Wow, I am sooo jealous. I can't say enough things about how cool this watch is. Wow.
Tom


dogen said:


> Omega Seamaster 200 "Tropic" or "Banana" 1969 Ref. St 166.0068 Cal. 565
> 
> Rare early Omega-Diver in special design, new case design and colorful dial, specially for underwater:
> 
> ...


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry I have a few Rolex but not a rolex-collection. My second collection is a insider tip or sleeper (actually I already started to show them in the big watchuseek universe ) . My third collection are Heuers and my fourth collection is like "on more thing". 

best dogen


----------



## theesimonsez (Apr 9, 2009)

dogen!

Thank you so much for sharing your collection with us. Simply Stunning.

I can't wait to see the Heuer collection.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

dogen said:


> He guys
> 
> please sit down and breath normally there are simply watches .
> 
> ...


omg. its mint.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

n4sh said:


> Citizen, for example:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/citizen-bullhead-13451.html
> 
> ...and I'm pretty sure I saw similar bullhead chronographs from other brands.


breitling made one with a valjoux in the 70s-which means a few other brands have bullheads as well. but not very common


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

DaBaeker said:


> breitling made one with a valjoux in the 70s-which means a few other brands have bullheads as well. but not very common


Breitling made two Bullheads one with Buren 12 (Krone on 6) and one with Valjoux 7740 (Krone on 12).

*Omega Chrono Quartz "Montreal"* or "*Albatros*" 1976 Ref. ST 396.0839 Cal. 1611.
This Omega release in 1976 to celebrate the Montreal Olympics Games. Only 10000 were produced. This was the first watch in the world combining both hands & LCD. The hybrid display features the hands for the time and a LCD for the chronograph, plus one quartz crystal 32Khz for both. The watch is quit big (47mm !) :



















best dōgen


----------



## Spacefruit (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a post to push this thread back up to the top where it belongs!

(And yes, I did just RUSH out and buy a MINT Jedi as a result of reading this. I am SO easily led, its pathetic.)

Not joking, I really did.


----------



## Jigé (Oct 12, 2012)

Very impressive collection Dogen! Lots of them are wanted for my own collection!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jigé (Oct 12, 2012)

DaBaeker said:


> breitling made one with a valjoux in the 70s-which means a few other brands have bullheads as well. but not very common


As you guys previously said:
Citizen
Breitling

But also that I know of:
Seiko
Lemania (same case than the one from Omega)
Bucherer (same case than the one from Omega)
Tissot


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Constellation TC1 "Time Computer" 1972 Ref. GD 196.0017 Cal. 1600 (Pulsar)




























Omega Constellation TC2 1974 Ref. ST 196.0044 Cal. 1601 (Pulsar) Time Computer










Omega Constellation Time Computer III 1974 Ref. ST 196.0045 Cal. 1602 (Pulsar)










yes my friends ..... it's the end of my "coming out" . Little bit more then ten years of watch technic and design and you can see the incredible fast changes in this period.

I'm of for some days, but I'll come back for the other collections and the overviews.

Best Dōgen


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

Amazing!

I can't wait to see your other collections, especially the Heuer collection


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

Edit


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Imni said:


> I guess this is dogen's collection:
> 
> What Omega Was And What It Could Be Again - As Seen In One Photograph - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories


After a couple clicks... I now have a new Wallpaper photo!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

from my iphone

Please keep my identity for you

thx dogen


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

OK the overview before somebody other is posting this  :










and in HD:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2

Best Dōgen


----------



## Jigé (Oct 12, 2012)

Impressive!

But please tell me... How long does it take you to chose which watch you'll be wearing every morning?


----------



## Cheshire Mark (Dec 12, 2011)

dogen said:


> OK the overview before somebody other is posting this  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omegatastic


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Jigé said:


> Impressive!
> 
> But please tell me... How long does it take you to chose which watch you'll be wearing every morning?


One or two hour it's the minimum I need every morning standing in front the box to decide which one .

Best Dōgen


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the group shot! Are there any of these you refuse to wear for fear of damage (if so, which ones), or do they all get wrist time?


----------



## derids (Nov 16, 2011)

Just read the whole 14 pages in one sitting...are you effing kidding me! Surreal. Epic. Thanks Dogen.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Of course 10-15 watches never get wrist time. And the other watches I'm only wearing for special opportunities.

Daily I'm wearing one of these four Omegas:





































Best Dōgen


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Dogen,
We are all inspired. Thank you.
I usually have between 10-15 watches at any one time. I find it to be a lot of work to keep all the boxes, papers, and associated correspondence histories well organized, clean, and accessible. Outside the box of 40 (and I see you have at least two more of those boxes), how do you keep "all the other stuff" organized? Do you have a closet full of Omega boxes and binders?
Thanks for any insights or best practices.
Matt


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

I construct my collection with a clear aim. But the "rest" (papers and boxes) is in chaotic stat. I know for Rolex-collectors a impossible situation .










best Dōgen


----------



## BestKennethEver (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeezaloo, even his watch boxes are mint! I'll bet they are sitting on the floor of the hangar where he stores his collection of classic cars... And he fights crime at night! 

Simply amazing. What else is in the rest of those boxes?!

Dogen, please let us know when you share the rest of your collection!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

In the green Box are "Sherpas" from Enicar, they are cult:

some information: Watchismo Times: Enicar - Reversing Time in the Sixties & Seventies

and here goes to the collection (I attached it to a existing thread) : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/joy-collecting-vintage-enicar-watches-726015-8.html

best dogen


----------



## NielsZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Absolutely stunning collection you have there Dogen! I'm looking forward to your other ones


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for letting us take a peek into your world. Not just fantastic Omegas, but stunning pictures too - must have taken some time so thanks again.

Nigel


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

the Heuer-Collection



https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/d-gens-heuer-collection-60s-70s-heuers-incredibly-racing-history-762635.html

Best Dogen


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

Your collection is absolutely incredible, and Heuers too? Respect! If I may I ask, over how many years have you been collecting?


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

dogen said:


> Zenith El Primero, Omega Speedmaster TV, Heuer Silverstone all three has a automatic chronograph calibre but all are different.
> Zenith the famous El Primero with 36 stones, Omega the 1045 and Heuer the Cal. 12 with Micro-rotor.
> 
> 
> ...


ok, not only do you have my favourite Speedmaster but you also have two of my other "grail" type watches; TV El Primero (I'm not fussed over it being Zenith or the Movado version) and original Silverstone.
Three historic/iconic chronograph movements in one photo.
Now _that_ is class.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

for those who may not have noticed he has started on his heurs now ! so a painful time ahead for most of us lesser creatures! cant wait!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow. Epic and inspirational collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Woow, thank you for sharing those beauties both Heuers and Omegas. What is the third brand you are collecting what you mentioned? May I ask since how long are you collecting?


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi zyk1on

the third collection is special.Only a little group of people are interested in. But these are all enthusiastic. 
Enicar, they made the Sherpa line a real high quality watch. Enicar had own manufactured calibre or used Valjoux 72 like Rolex did:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/joy-collecting-vintage-enicar-watches-726015-8.html










I'm collecting since approximate 8-10 Years, since a few years a bought (or sell) no watch.

A have a 4. collection, but this is also a real special one and a will show you if a have the other three finished.

best dogen


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

WoW truly amazing collection Dogen. Your collection, photography, and knowledge are truly amazing. Thank you for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

dogen said:


> Hi zyk1on
> 
> the third collection is special.Only a little group of people are interested in. But these are all enthusiastic.
> Enicar, they made the Sherpa line a real high quality watch. Enicar had own manufactured calibre or used Valjoux 72 like Rolex did:
> ...


Hello dogen,

sure I saw the Enicar thread, just was so much thrilled with those timepieces there, that I missed that it was your thread. Thanks for your reply. I love the way you build up your collection and actually your vision - the evolution of each brand - I hope I can implement this on my collecting line.I believe once you have the understanding and motivation to have this enthusiasm in mid to long range, you know what you are looking for and this increases the quality of the collection. But I think as a common beginner mistake - i bought many nice timepieces which are now looking not really related. But I simply can not make the decision to fall apart from them and sell ' em and to go vertical collecting in-line- maybe its because I am not a mature collector yet, and still an enthusiast.

One question: At your stage of having such a complete line of timepieces, what are you looking for now? I mean, what is the plan with these beauties? To leave em as family heirloom and/or display purposes or is it at one point to convert it to cash? Just wondering as an enthusiast what some collectors might have in mind. If you want to keep the answer for yourself,or don't know it yet, I respect.


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

"At your stage of having such a complete line of timepieces, what are you looking for now? I mean, what is the plan with these beauties? To leave em as family heirloom and/or display purposes or is it at one point to convert it to cash? Just wondering as an enthusiast what some collectors might have in mind. If you want to keep the answer for yourself,or don't know it yet, I respect."

Nothing special 

enjoy the collection, from time to time I made some Photos, and perhaps far in the future, (15-20 years) I give probably all to an auction or in a museum.

I have two other collection also for the museum:










race cars : http://slotrerdijk.blogspot.ch/

I know one times a have go back to an existential way of life .

best dogen


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I am happy we have bonsai training in common, I also started with ficus and now have some blue pines and chinese elms  

The race cars are great also, congrats


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Simply amazing!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

I have forgotten my oldest Omega in my collection, it's the watch of my father. It's a original omega railway pocket watch from 1917 Ref 137.20; cal. 20". He gave it to my 15 years ago. My father get watch from his father in the 60's. The watch is still working :














































best dogen


----------



## Prohibit (Dec 4, 2012)

Love this thread, and looks like you've posted it before in 2010 here: Other Vintage Watches


----------



## ernestovidal (Feb 21, 2010)

One of the finest collections I´ve ever seen (If not the BEST). Congrats Mr. Dogen.... Greetings from Mexico!


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanx Ernesto

Mexico is a great country. I love it. One of the "Jedi" is from Mexico City.

Cheers dogen


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

dogen said:


> Omega Seamaster 200m SHOM 1974 Ref. ST 166.0177 Cal. 1012.
> 
> I think 99% of all SHOM are "put together" watches (of course with original Omega parts), including mine, Omega used in the 70's other kind of bezels, not this Aluminum-Bezels ! But doesn't matter, it's a nice watch.
> But the newest what I saw where real fakes of the SHOM, so be very careful!!
> ...


Was doing a search for info on Omega SHOM and found your thread great collection of Omega's and I like your Benthos 500 I also got one of those in my collection.But when you say that 99% of SHOM are put together I just added this one to my collection I think all original by the wear on the case and the patina on the dial and hands plus original bezel ring thats differnt than the SHOM case watchco sells and original 1162 bracelet that I think they came with originally.


----------



## topboxtim (Jun 1, 2012)

A truly amazing collection! I've recently arrived in the world of vintage Omegas and very much believe their watches of the 1960s and 70s are their finest work. This little lot are beauty personified. the Jedi in particular. 
could I ask why no memomatics? I love mine!

br

Tim


----------



## dogen (Sep 13, 2012)

River rat

congratulations to the rare original SHOM !

And Tim you'r right the memomatics are missing, they are beautiful.

Happy new year

dogen


----------



## ernestovidal (Feb 21, 2010)

Its weird, but I´ve seen very interesting stuff from Omega here in Mexico, stuff that is not available in the ´bay and other sites. 
Hope to see more of your posts soon. : )


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread but this thread is insane and it deserves to be viewed.


----------



## NielsZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Indeed! It should be brought back at least once every few months


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

NielsZ said:


> Indeed! It should be brought back at least once every few months


So follow Omega advises, to service the watch every 5 years or so...unless he is doing it himself it will cost him some great sum every 5 years or so


----------



## NielsZ (Aug 2, 2012)

thewire said:


> So follow Omega advises, to service the watch every 5 years or so...unless he is doing it himself it will cost him some great sum every 5 years or so


I was talking about the thread so I don't really understand how your comment in related to mine but you're right, were he to service them every 5 years with Omega it would cost him a lot of money. But I assume he can himself or has a befriended watchmaker. Plus imo 'every 5 years' is made up by the industry to get more money out of services, I think 7 will do perfectly


----------



## Imni (Dec 3, 2010)

Dogen is only using around four of the watches regularly with means that he problably don't service the rest that often.


----------



## jpm7791 (Jul 1, 2012)

ttt

This thread is ridiculous. It should be a sticky. Amazing collection.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just read through all the pages... WOW absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Summertime bump...


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

Bump.

What a read...


----------



## Ken G (Dec 15, 2012)

This gentleman's collection has been my inspiration since the day I had the pleasure of discovering this wonderful thread in December 2014.

Even after all that time, I still have a scroll through it every few months. 

Phenomenal.


----------

